# eSATA Slotblech



## Jack_Steel (2. April 2009)

Wie gibts so ein eSATA Slotblech mit einem Stromstecker zum Kaufen?

http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/mainboards/ga-p35-ds3r/esata.jpg


----------



## Lexx (2. April 2009)

Bei Gigabyte zb. 

Hatte sowas beim Board dabei, laut Handbuch kann das aber auch nachgeordert werden.


----------



## Jack_Steel (2. April 2009)

In meinem Gigabyte Manual steht auch, dass man die Slotbleche für COM/Parallelanschlüsse nachordern kann und dass man sich an "seinen Händler wenden soll" aber der weiß seltsamerweise nix davon.


----------



## Player007 (3. April 2009)

Gigabyte eSATA Blende 12CF1-3SATPW-11R /-12R 16341 - Litec Computer Vertriebs GmbH - Computer Hardware, Notebook & Multimedia-Shop

Hier gibt es das Slotblech zu kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## htcerox (6. April 2009)

Ist ja genial , kann man immer mal was testen zb lüfter ohne den rechner aufmachen zu müssen .


----------



## Jack_Steel (6. April 2009)

McMonday schrieb:


> Ist ja genial , kann man immer mal was testen zb lüfter ohne den rechner aufmachen zu müssen .


Mein Antec Netzteil hatte (ist durch ein Corsair ersetzt worden) schon seit 5 Jahren einen externen Festplatten-Stromstecker. Dann hatte ich einen Dawicontrol IDE-Controller mit externem  IDE-Anschluss und einen Silicon Image SATA-Controller mit externem Anschluss. Heute ist zumindest zweiteres keine Seltenheit mehr, aber während andere um Festplatten zu testen diese in ein externen Gehäuse einbauen mussten oder im Gehäuse rumfummeln hab ich die Dinger einfach aufn Boden gelegt und mittels IDE- oder SATA-Kabel und Stromstecker angesteckt - fertig.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2009)

aber das slot-blech läuft nicht nur auf gigabyte-boards oder ?


----------



## Jack_Steel (16. April 2009)

natürlich nicht


----------



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

Hey coole Sache wusste ja gar nich, dass es sowas wirklicht gibt. Jetzt wo ich es weiß werd ich mir demnächst aber 100pro so en Teil zulegen...is halt grad zum Testen wie schon erwähnt wurde ne klasse Sache und das lästige Rechner aufschrauben bleibt aus


----------



## AMD64-Freak (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe so was noch liegen aus einer Ebay Rest Posten Kiste ich geh mal schauen kannst dich ja mal melden


----------

